# couleur de ventouse



## simenon

Bonjour,
j'aimairais savoir qu'est-ce que l'on entend avec l'expression "couleur de ventouse".
Dans mon cas, il y a un homme qui trouve une femme étranglée avec une corde au cou. La phrase en question est:

"Il desserra, délivra le cou fragile, marqué d'une profonde empreinte, couleur de ventouse."

Quel couleur est-il? Avec "ventouse" à quoi fait-on allusion ici? Aux sangsues?

Merci d'avance et bonnes Pâques.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est question de ventouses médicales. Il ne s'agit en fait pas de la couleur des ventouses elles-mêmes, qui sont souvent en verre ou en plastique transparent, mais celle que la peau a après les avoir enlevées.


----------



## OLN

C'est plutôt une couleur de suçon que de sangsue. 

Blague à part, il existe aussi ce type de ventouse, dont le caoutchouc est classiquement rouge brique : image.


----------



## simenon

Merci Maître Capello et OLN, mais l'image reste à mon avis peu clair. Il me semble évident qu'il s'agit d'un signe d'une couleur bleuâtre, livide, puisque il s'agit du signe laissée par la corde. Mais cette comparaison avec les ventouses médicales ou avec la ventouse de caoutchouc me parait assez bizarre. Vous aussi avez cette impression d'étrangeté?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non ! La trace laissée par une strangulation est d'abord rougeâtre et vire ensuite au bleu-violacé…


----------



## Reynald

"Couleur de ventouse" ne peut être qu'une négligence ou un raccourci pour "couleur de marques de ventouse" (sinon, le sens serait celui qu'indique OLN. Mais la comparaison serait bizarre).

Et pour le bleuâtre éventuel, les ventouses médicales font aussi l'affaire : 


> Cette aspiration crée sur la peau une coloration pouvant aller du simple rosé au violacé...


http://oboncoeur.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=81&Itemid=60


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas une négligence, mais simplement une métonymie où l'effet est remplacé par la cause…


----------



## Roméo31

D'accord avec Maître Capello.

 La corde a laissé sur le cou (de la femme étranglée) une marque de la couleur d'une ventouse  = de la couleur de la peau vue à travers une ventouse (en général, transparente), à savoir d'abord rougeâtre, puis violacée.

On peut voir, ici,  une métonymie ou une ellipse.


----------



## Reynald

La présence de "couleur" me suggérait une comparaison (mal fichue). La métonymie m'aurait paru plus évidente avec l'ellipse de "couleur" : 
"... le cou fragile, marqué d'une profonde empreinte, ventouse rouge vif...", quelque chose comme cela. 
Mais vous avez sans doute raison, l'ellipse porterait donc sur ce que vous avez souligné, Roméo31.

C'est ma lecture qui a été négligente.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. A vrai dire cette comparaison avec les ventouses médicales me semble vraiment bizarre, sans doute parce que l'image des ventouses médicales m'était tout à fait inconnue. Pour ma part je pencherais pour la première interprétation de Reynald: couleur de marques de ventouse. Mais je puisque lui aussi il a changé d'avis, je ne sais plus. Il se peut que, à l'époque, ce système de soignement était plus repandu.


----------



## Reynald

Non non, je n'ai pas changé d'avis sur le sens. D'ailleurs, tout le monde est d'accord là-dessus, c'est bien la couleur de la trace sur la peau. Simplement, je n'avais pas vu là une figure  de rhétorique (probablement influencé par d'autres expressions approximatives dans le roman).

Oui, dans les années 1950, époque de la publication du roman, il était encore assez courant d'utiliser des ventouses ; du moins, chez les personnes d'un certain âge.


----------



## simenon

Ah, alors j'avais mal interprété votre réponse. J'avais compris la discussion sur la figure de rhétorique employé, mais j'avais l'impression que cela cachait aussi une différence interprétative. 
Mais pourquoi dites-vous que toutl le monde est d'accord? Par exemple Roméo, qui se dit d'accord avec M. Capello, écrit: couleur d'une ventouse = de la couleur de la peau vue à travers une ventouse. Tandis que vous, si j'ai bien compris, avez dit: couleur d'une ventouse = couleur de marques de ventouse= couleur de la peau après l'application d'une ventouse.


----------



## Reynald

Je ne vois pas de désaccord sur "couleur de la trace sur la peau". 

Que ce soit pendant l'application, couleur vue à travers la ventouse de verre (Roméo), ou après l'application ne me semble pas faire de différence pour l'évocation de la couleur dans le texte. Est-ce que cette couleur était différente pendant et après dans la réalité ? Je ne sais pas, mais je pense que cela n'a pas d'importance pour ce qui est évoqué ici.


----------



## simenon

Merci Reynald. Oui, la couleur est sans doute la même, mais pour moi c'est l'image qui est un peu différent. Je pense que cette impression que j'ai vient (elle aussi) du fait que l'image des ventouses médicales ne m'est pas du tout familière (je ne les avais jamais vues avant). Par conséquant si l'on parle de la trace laissée par des ventouses cela ne m'étonne pas (ou m'étonne un peu moins), car je peux penser à la notion de ventouse en général (sans préciser s'il s'agit d'une ventouse médicale, des ventouses de quelques animaux, de celle qu'on utilise pour l'evier, etc.), tandis que si l'on pense à l'image d'un corps avec des ventouses médicales appliqués sur la peau, que l'on voit à travers ces mêmes ventouses, alors il s'agit de quelque chose de plus précis, qui me semble (mais c'est peut-être une idée dûe à mon ignorance à ce propos) trop bizarre pour faire comprendre au lecteur de quel couleur s'agit. C'est pourquoi je trouvais plus compréhensible votre première réponse que j'avait interprétée (peut-être à tort) dans ce sens plus général.


----------



## OLN

"de la couleur de la peau vue à travers une ventouse" semble bien compliqué. On parle d'une empreinte sur la peau et les ventouses médicales laissent justement des marques  persistantes sur la peau, dues à l'éclatement des vaisseaux  capillaires et dont la couleur varie avec leur âge, comme tout hématome. Me Capello écrivait aussi "[la couleur] que la peau a après  avoir enlevées les ventouses".

Si c'est une métonymie, elle n'est pas évidente à saisir (question d'époque ?), raison pour laquelle d'autres hypothèses me semblaient à envisager.
Hormis la ventouse à déboucher les conduits, il y a aussi les ventouses de pieuvre, mais elles sont plutôt blanchâtres. (images)

Note : Les ventouses sont couramment employées en Chine, même chez les athlètes avant une compétition (Wang Qun, 2008) , et il existe un peu partout des adeptes de médecine traditionnelle chinoise.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Je ne vois pas de désaccord entre Reynald, Maître Capello et moi-même.


----------



## OLN

Simenon a souligné la différence d'interprétation et le désaccord apparent. Je crois qu'il s'est clairement exprimé.


simenon said:


> J'avais compris la discussion sur la figure de rhétorique employé, mais j'avais l'impression que cela cachait aussi une différence interprétative.
> *Mais pourquoi dites-vous que tout le monde est d'accord ?* Par exemple Roméo, qui se dit d'accord avec M. Capello, écrit: couleur d'une ventouse = de la couleur de la peau vue* à travers* une ventouse. Tandis que vous [Reynald], si j'ai bien compris, avez dit: couleur d'une ventouse = couleur de marques de ventouse= couleur de la peau *après l'application* d'une ventouse.


Je reprends en résumant : la couleur de la peau n'est pas la même pendant l'application et dans les suites de l'application de ventouses, Maître Capello n'a pas parlé de la couleur de la peau vue à travers une ventouse (il a écrit  "[la couleur] que la peau a après les avoir enlevées") et simenon parle d'un trace livide laissée par une corde sur le cou d'un cadavre.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup OLN. C'est bien cela. Ou, plus exactement, ce n'est pas vraiment la différence entre les couleurs qui me pose problème (on peut penser que la couleur est la même), mais plutôt la différence entre les images que l'on veut suggérer au lecteur pour lui décrire l'empreint laissée par la corde. Dans sa tête il doit se figurer une ventouse médicale collé à la peau de quelqu'un ou bien, plus en général, la marque laissée sur la peau par une ventouse quelconque?
Ou encore, selon votre dernière hypothèse, des ventouse de poivre/poulpe? [il est vrai qu'elle son plutôt blanchâtres,mais si on pense à eux dans l'ensemble on se figure quelque chose de violacé et, somme tout, le signe de la corde pourrait bien ressembler à un tentacule]


----------



## Reynald

Mais il n'y a rien dans le texte qui permette de décider de quel genre de ventouse il s'agit. Les traces de strangulation font penser, par l'aspect et par la couleur, à des marques de ventouses, quelles qu'elles soient. On imagine très bien des marques ayant l'aspect de celles des photos postées par OLN. Si vous partez sur l'idée de ventouses médicales (vraisemblable), c'est, à mon avis, après qu'elles ont été retirées.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup Reynald. C'était exactement ce que je voulais savoir. Maintenant tout est beaucoup plus clair.


----------



## Reynald

Juste une petite question : est-ce qu'il y a deux mots différents pour "ventouse médicale" et "ventouse en caoutchouc" en italien ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

... Le forum "Français seulement" est-il bien le lieu adéquat pour poser une question concernant le vocabulaire italien (la question proprement dite fût-elle exprimée en français) ?!

Et ça se passe en général ici :
http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=98


----------



## Reynald

La question est en rapport avec la difficulté de traduction d'un mot français par un locuteur étranger (une vingtaine de messages). Je demande juste s'il y a deux mots, pas quels sont ces mots.
Pas de quoi se formaliser.


----------



## simenon

Bonjour Reynald,
je vous répond ici, car je me dit que la réponse pourrait intéresser aussi les autres personnes qui ont participé à la discussion, puis l'administrateur décidera si c'est le cas d'effacer le message. Oui, en italien il y a un mot spécial pour indiquer les ventouses médicales.


----------



## Reynald

On comprend mieux votre perplexité...


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, comme l'hypothèse de la ventouse médicale est la plus vraisemblable (en tout cas selon moi), je suggère de paraphraser le _couleur de ventouse_ en quelque chose comme _de la couleur que laisserait une ventouse (médicale)_.


----------

